
Bash FAQ (2017) - gits1225
https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
======
andreareina
Getting a 502 Bad Gateway atm. Here's an archive link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180409001505/https://mywiki.wo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180409001505/https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ)

------
ashleyw
Cached version:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180517123320/https://mywiki.wo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180517123320/https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ)

------
r_singh
I get a 502 Bad Gateway error when trying to open this page from India.

~~~
owlninja
Same in US. How did this fly to the top so quickly?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Probably people upvoting it without opening, just assuming the headline
accurately says what it is.

~~~
klez
I sometime upvote things as a sort of "read it later" technique. I've seen
other users do this, so maybe that's what happened?

